# IAP Birthday Bash DATE ADJUSTMENT



## jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

By popular demand, we're adjusting the date of our birthday bash for 2009 and beyond to the month of *February*.

Our forum went live on Jan 1 2004, so we previously celebrated in the month of January. Over the years it has been evident that this puts a tremendous strain on the organizers trying to get everything set up during the holiday season.

February seems like the next best choice, so plan on joining us then for contests, drawings, prizes, and general good times as we celebrate 5 years!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Has a whole year passed already???? I've still got a hangover from the last BB:biggrin:


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 23, 2008)

You do realize that is 3 less days to celebrate?


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2008)

What's a Birthday Bash?

Scott.



;-)


----------



## Mudder (Nov 25, 2008)

Scott said:


> What's a Birthday Bash?
> 
> Scott.
> 
> ...




That's where I sneak up on you and Bash you up side the ole bean on your Birthday!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 27, 2008)

Mudder said:


> That's where I sneak up on you and Bash you up side the ole bean on your Birthday!



Oh! The in-humanity!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2008)

I was a brand new member when the bash was in full swing last year . I can't wait to be involved this year , to celebrate the IAP birthday AND my membership anniversary ! Thanks everybody ! :biggrin:


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll take 10 of whatever it is your selling. Unless it's one of Curtis's cat poopy blanks. 

Great to be here on another birthday bash though. Last year was a daily blast.


----------



## tim self (Dec 11, 2008)

And where does this oraganized gathering of persons of the vortex persuasion take place?


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 13, 2008)

tim self said:


> And where does this oraganized gathering of persons of the vortex persuasion take place?


 

It takes place right here on IAP. No need to travel anywhere except to your computer chair in the comfort of your favorite boxers or womans nighty, which ever you prefer.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know .. Dec 31st we add a leap second, so I don't know it this
will throw off my schedule for the next several weeks or not. I'll have to
check this out and RSVP you later on. ok?


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't wait for this year's bash...disappointed I have to wait another month..ha!  But, I love the competitions and seeing what everyone comes up with...very cool event!

Chris


----------



## bad (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been an IAP member for less than a year. I'm not sure what to expect but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 13, 2008)

*the bash*

It's great fun.  I was skunked last year, but the year before I had a nice win on one of the many fun things going on.  Get involved - and be generous!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## bad (Dec 14, 2008)

RogerGarrett said:


> It's great fun.  I was skunked last year, but the year before I had a nice win on one of the many fun things going on.  Get involved - and be generous!



OK, so I'm assuming that we donate items for a draw? I also remember from one of the other threads that I read that there's a contest for the ugliest piece? Anything else?


----------



## marcruby (Dec 14, 2008)

So we're really having an unbirthday party?  I've heard about those...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 14, 2008)

bad said:


> OK, so I'm assuming that we donate items for a draw? I also remember from one of the other threads that I read that there's a contest for the ugliest piece? Anything else?



Some contest prizes are donated by businesses, some are donated by members, and Jeff goes out and buys others.

It's my job to rustle up the donations, so I'll make a posting in a day or so asking who would like to furnish prizes, so be on the lookout for that. 

The birthday bash is a great bit of fun...lots of hard work goes into it, so make sure you participate and have a blast!


----------



## Scott (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to say that I have been a BIG WINNER during each and every Birthday Bash the IAP has ever held!  Of course I count making lots of new friends, having lots of fun, and doing crazy stuff as BIG WINS!  The Bash is our chance to have fun and celebrate!  I look forward to this year's bash more than ever before!

Scott.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

i was just thinking, for the birthday bash, how about on the first of february at a certain time we try and as many penturners possible to be online. At the moment the most users ever online is 170, why don't we try and break that


----------



## DocStram (Jan 4, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> i was just thinking, for the birthday bash, how about on the first of february at a certain time we try and as many penturners possible to be online. At the moment the most users ever online is 170, why don't we try and break that



HAH!!!  I like this idea a whole lot.   I wonder what a good time would be?  Any suggestions???  

Also, I'm going to present this idea to the Bash Planning Team.  I like it!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 4, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Wow!!!!! Has a whole year passed already???? I've still got a hangover from the last BB:biggrin:


 


Just added another version of "BB" to our list of acronyms...:biggrin:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35262


----------



## wolftat (Jan 5, 2009)

bad said:


> I've been an IAP member for less than a year. I'm not sure what to expect but I'm looking forward to it.


 New guy buys the first couple of rounds.:biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> New guy buys the first couple of rounds.:biggrin:



yeah, newest member sends everyone a blank :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

